# Hi-point firearms



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone fired or had any knowledge of these mainly the 9mm i cant find to much just that its a lower price so most people think lower quality. i would just like all honest feedback thanks


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

People who really know weapons don't think lower quality because its lower priced, they think lower quality because they are lower quality.
Wait a while, save more money, buy a good gun. 

RCG


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

They're lower in price, and yes, you'll find many people who have never even handled one tell you that they are utter POS guns. I own one and know many others who own them, and have found them to be just as accurate and dependable shooting pistols as any higher priced firearm. They're not beauty queens, they're heavy and bulky, worthless for concealed carry. But, as any pistol, if you load it and pull the trigger, it goes boom, and the round hits where you intended it to go if you do your part.

Mine is not nearly my favorite pistol, but it does what it's intended to do, put rounds on target accurately. And I've never regretted buying it. I can't say that about every gun I've ever owned.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Hi-Point Firearms are not generally well thought of, although they have some staunch supporters. If you need to save money, I'd recommend going used or surplus. For a similar price range ($220), I ended up going with a surplus CZ-82; I've been pretty happy with it overall. If I'd had about $400-500 to spend, I probably would have been looking around for one of the Gen 3 Glock 19s. Just make sure you do your homework on the guns you look at, and you should be fine.

KG


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I've heard statements on both sides of the fence. My ex went shooting with a buddy of ours who had a HiPoint .45 I believe, said he has never had a malfunction.

On the opposite side of the fence, I attended a firearms training where one woman was totally new to firearms, and because she wanted something cheap to learn with, she ended up getting a HiPoint...the instructor ended up having her use someone else's weapon.....the gun would fire the first shot and the slide locked back EVERY time, even though there were still rounds in the magazine.....a few of the instructors tried firing, with the same results.

Just my person opinion, I've heard too many negative things to give them a shot and I wouldn't trust my safety to one (not to mention they are just fricken ugly LOL).....my advice would be either find a good used gun or save up some more money and buy a decent one brand new.

Good luck with it :smt1099


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the 995 (9mm carbine) and have nothing but praise for its functionality. It has been reliable and accurate enough for a self-defense weapon. My only real complaint is that the trigger pull is not great, but then again I wasn't expecting a $1,000 trigger pull from a $200 gun.

As for the pistols, I have read lots of compliments from folks who actually own them. The biggests issues seem to revolve around 1) its looks, 2) hiding the huge weapon if used for CCW, and 3) the fact that people bad mouth them just because they are inexpensive.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> I've heard statements on both sides of the fence. My ex went shooting with a buddy of ours who had a HiPoint .45 I believe, said he has never had a malfunction.
> 
> On the opposite side of the fence, I attended a firearms training where one woman was totally new to firearms, and because she wanted something cheap to learn with, she ended up getting a HiPoint...the instructor ended up having her use someone else's weapon.....the gun would fire the first shot and the slide locked back EVERY time, even though there were still rounds in the magazine.....a few of the instructors tried firing, with the same results.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone said that a bad one could come out of the factory, she could send it back to Hi Point with comments about the issue with it, and they'd fix it free. Why you'd take a firearm to a training course (I'd guess to get her CCW?) without testing it's function makes no sense. Three instructors at my CCW class had to loan guns to students because of issues with the brand new gun they'd just bought, and brought for their qualification shooting for the class. The three failed brand new guns? A S&W M&P, a Glock and a Taurus. The S&W locked to the rear and refused to budge no matter what anyone tried to remedy it. The Glock "threw" out the guide rod, the Taurus broke the firing pin after a total of 3 rounds fired. So, not only Hi Points ship guns that malfunction.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad you asked about Hi-Point and not some other manufacture like Tar......... (There are some strong words!)

I have held a couple of Hi-Points and for the price I almost bought one. :mrgreen:
Would I prefer a different gun, Yes, but if price is the issue I would buy one.

Lateck,


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

stickhauler said:


> I don't think anyone said that a bad one could come out of the factory, she could send it back to Hi Point with comments about the issue with it, and they'd fix it free. Why you'd take a firearm to a training course (I'd guess to get her CCW?) without testing it's function makes no sense.


Yeah of course, I wasn't suggesting that only Hi Point can ship out a bad weapon, its just that is my only personal experience with them beyond stuff I'd heard. I'm sure some of them work fine, but I just don't care for them personally.

As for taking it to a training course without testing its functionality first, of course that is absolutely stupid LOL, but I can't say I'd expect anything more from her...she wasn't a very bright individual. The training we were doing was sort of beginner's pistol course...I was a member of a professional criminal justice fraternity at my university and we were lucky enough to get the International Pistol Team from the Army Marksmanship Unit @ Ft. Benning to provide a training course for our members who weren't as experienced with guns as the rest of us.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've related a story here before about a Hi-Point self destructing while I was teaching a guy that bought one how to safely handle a firearm. He didn't know anything about gun handling, or gun purchasing from the looks of it. He'd bought a brand new Hi-Point and brought it to the range to try it out. He put a magazine worth thru it, then reloaded under my instruction. He started firing again, slowly... and when the slide returned to battery, the front end of it proceeded to come off and bounce on the lane table and onto the cement floor below. It literally broke in half at the ejection port after about 9 total rounds. After retrieving said slide from the floor, we took a look at it and I pointed out that it looked like the metal they use to make frying pans out of, not gun steel.

Sure, some function, some fall apart, and some just don't run at all. I would never buy one, and here's why.

1. I wouldn't trust my life to one.
2. If you can afford to save up $140... you can afford to save up $500. It'll just take a little longer so you'll have to scratch that "instant gratification" itch some other way.
3. Magazines for these guns are a complete joke. Being that most pistol malfunctions stem from the magazine...well, that makes the gun a joke.
4. NASA may count on the lowest bidder to shoot people into space, but I know of at least 14 astronauts who wish they wouldn't have.

I'll pass on Hi-Point. You couldn't give me one for free, and no I'm not a gun snob, I just care that what I depend on to save my ass is going to work right the first time, not after having to send it back for free warranty work. Life and death situations don't allow for shipping and repair time, so neither do I.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> After retrieving said slide from the floor, we took a look at it and I pointed out that it looked like the metal they use to make frying pans out of, not gun steel.


Slide and some other 'metal' components are a zinc alloy casting. If you are looking for a reliable and lower cost centerfire semi-auto, take a look at a new or used Ruger. The Ruger P series firearms are not competition/match grade, but they are well built and reliable.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

Based on some of the posts in this thread, I'll not dignify their comments with a reply. I can't think of a handgun made, and marketed today that you can't Google "malfunction" and add the specific brand name and not find pictures of that pistol doing just what is claimed by some to occur with a Hi Point on near every round.

Yep, Hi Point pistols are big, heavy, and hard to conceal. As are all steel full sized semi-auto pistols chambered in 9 mm or larger caliber. Yet, somehow people find a way to hide a full sized Colt 1911 A.
A pistol that has the same limitations as a Hi Point C-9, or their .40 S&W model or their .45ACP model pistol, a magazine that holds 8 rounds. My son found a way to conceal a C-9 until he upgraded to a Bersa Thunder 9 mm pistol, yet another heavy and hard to conceal pistol, with a limited mag capacity.

It seems nearly every comment claiming they're "jam-masters" or exploding firearms are second story versions. Near like the "my uncle's best friends ex-wife's brothers friend" actually saw the offending firearms problem. My best friends brother knew a guy who was related to a girl who knew a brother of the father of a guy who claimed he was working for NASA in 1969. That guy said the moon landings were a fake, filmed on a Hollywood sound stage. But he said not to tell anyone, or he might get killed for disclosing the information.

Another gripe seems to be that a person "held" a Hi Point and didn't like how it felt in his hand. I own a Glock, and hate the way it feels in my hand. But I shoot quite nice groups with it, and it's a ex-law enforcement pistol with unknown numbers of rounds through the tube. I kind of like how a Hi Point feels in my hand, I just own other guns that are lighter, slimmer, and hold more rounds than my Hi Point does. And a lot easier to conceal. That's why my choice is a SR-9 C, they sell for double what I see Hi Point pistols selling for new these days. 

But if I had to carry my Hi Point, I'd find a way to do so, and given the operation and reliability I've had with mine, I'd trust it to defend myself if I had to. That is the only standard I use for a gun's worth. Would you trust your life on it if that was the only gun you had. I'd trust it. Just don't choose to carry it.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

stickhauler said:


> Based on some of the posts in this thread, I'll not dignify their comments with a reply. I can't think of a handgun made, and marketed today that you can't Google "malfunction" and add the specific brand name and not find pictures of that pistol doing just what is claimed by some to occur with a Hi Point on near every round.


For me (meaning my personal opinion, which I'm entitled to regardless of if you want to "dignify" it or not) it's not that all pistols have incidents, it's the RATE at which some pistols have those incidents. If people cannot wrap their head around the fact that Hi-Points are inferior in design and construction than more tried and true brands... well then, by all means spend the money on the lifetime warranty. You're going to need it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi-Points are like those disposable cameras. They often work perfectly, when you least expect it, and then they don't. 

If I knew I needed a gun, and that's all I could get, I'd go with it. But, I can afford a gun with a good reputation for reliability and accuracy, so that's what I go with. You do the best you can when planning to defend yourself, or others.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> For me (meaning my personal opinion, which I'm entitled to regardless of if you want to "dignify" it or not) it's not that all pistols have incidents, it's the RATE at which some pistols have those incidents. If people cannot wrap their head around the fact that Hi-Points are inferior in design and construction than more tried and true brands... well then, by all means spend the money on the lifetime warranty. You're going to need it.


And the day you can actually produce statistics to quantify the fact that Hi Point has an inordinate number of failures as opposed to the usual 15th hand stories usually offered as proof they're worthless, maybe you'll have something. Until then, there is no proof Hi Point has any worse (nor other pistols) better than they are. How many pistols go through recalls every year? I know one I bought had a recall (the LCP) on earlier models, pistols after a certain serial number had the fixes done while they were being built. Many other companies have had similar issues. Somehow we're not seeing a new thread weekly with people claiming they're total POS guns, why is that? I'd bet because even though having problem with one model, they've had success with other models, and a thread proclaiming "A (insert whatever brand) pistol is a POS!" would invoke so much anger from fans of the brand you'd see them calling for the person who started the thread to be hanged.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I have never shot one but, my friend has one and no complaints. I would think it would be fine with proper upkeep but, I'd go with something else. That being said, I own a century arms wasr-10 which is like the lowest on the totem poll in Ak land, Everyone bashes them. I bought it brought it home detail striped it cleaned the living hell out of it and ended up changing the shepards hook with a krebs. I have NEVER had any problems with it. Not my fav but, it works. I'm in the process of saving up for a higher end variant tho. I'm sure it'd be the same story with a hi-point, make sure you check it all out before you buy it and make sure you don't fall back on upkeep and I would think it'd be ok.


----------



## omle54 (Mar 5, 2009)

Seeing some Hi-Points in CHL classes I teach in OH. There hasn't been any issues seen by me that were a fault of the gun. I have seen fail to feed or eject when they were limp wristed. Firing them to be sure it was operator error. I found them to be fairly accurate at distances of 7 yards and closer. There have been the same failures on high end semi autos when limp wristed. I remember one of them that came thru the class that was outfitted with a laser, and rail light. I thought wow you have more in the bells and whistles than the gun itself by far! No matter they seemed to have shot. They are a little "clunky" in size and most I have seen were new or newer maybe after a few thousand rounds who knows what they are like. I have heard you aren't to really take the gun down for cleaning as it nearly impossible to reassemble. If you only can afford a Hi-Point then by all means get one, it sure beats throwing rounds by hand!


----------



## Hstead (Aug 19, 2010)

I was recommended a Hi+Point by three of my good buddies. All three had a HP and all three swore by them. All three also have multiple other guns. The HP .45 was my first gun as I didn't want to spend a fortune until I knew what I really wanted, but I also wanted something to defend my home. 

So far, I have shot over 1000 rounds thru it, without a single issue of any sort. Much like my three friends that have more rounds than I do through theirs. 

It is quite accurate and one of my favorites to shoot at the range. It is too big for me to carry, but it functions fine and hits what I point it at.

For the money, you do not have much to lose.  I bet you like it if you try it. I know I like mine. Is it the best looking gun, no way. But it is worth the money, especially with the warranty, although I haven't needed it. So there is some first hand experience for you. I still have it and still shoot it often. I also still like it.

My next gun is going to be a 9mm, but not a HP. I am thinking Stoeger.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

A used C-9 was my first pistol for $100. I was told the guy that owned it traded it in because his friends laughed at him for buying such a POS for the range. For the 2 years I owned it I never had one problem with it. Accurate and reliable. I have better guns now but my younger brother who now owns it loves to show his friends how he can outshoot them at the range with his POS.
I bought it because of break-ins in my neighborhood. I didn't have time to "save for something better" to protect my family. At the time $100 was stretching my budget for home security.

If I had it to do over and had a decent budget sure I would buy better.


----------



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks for the help. i dont care so much about looks and being cool there is always going to be some jackass with something to say. my main concern is protection and range time. bieng new to shooting i want something without droping $600. thanks


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

stickhauler said:


> Somehow we're not seeing a new thread weekly with people claiming they're total POS guns, why is that? I'd bet because even though having problem with one model, they've had success with other models, and a thread proclaiming "A (insert whatever brand) pistol is a POS!" would invoke so much anger from fans of the brand you'd see them calling for the person who started the thread to be hanged.


Hey dude you were the first one in this thread to use the term POS. You may have been the only one. Dont mistake people saying the gun and its components are not made to the same quality standards as other guns is using the term you are putting in peoples mouths. I believe there isnt a new thread every week saying that they are POS is because no one cares enough about them.

We get it you own one and feel a need to justify that. But because someone else gives good rational reasons for not wanting to own one himself doesn't mean he, or anyone, refered to your beloved weapon as a POS. They are cheap for a reason. Some perfer to avoid those reasons, some just dig cheap and adapt. Some have never experianced better so they know no differeance. No one called your brand a POS.

Original poster........ There certianly is always a jackass with something to say. Being new to a sport it is normal to ask opions. If you already know what you are going to do then asking seems a little strange to me, unless you seek validation as opposed to opinion. Oh well you got both. Good luck with your new weapon. I hope you decide to stay with shooting, It is a fun sport.

RCG


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

i bought a 9mm hi point last year. Shoots pretty good, Super heavy gun!! Its ugly, and it looks super cheap built. I didnt buy it expecting it to be like a glock, or springfield. I bought it because the price was 161 bucks, and i figured it would be at least worth giving it a try for the price. i have several other pistols, and no im not going to say its as good as some of the better brand guns because its not, but i did not expect it to be either! For the price i personaly thinks its a pretty good gun. I will never carry it as conceal weapon because its so heavy and plus if it came down to it, i would alot rather have a trusted brand gun on me if my or someone elses life is on the line!! Just my two cents!


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> Hey dude you were the first one in this thread to use the term POS. You may have been the only one. Dont mistake people saying the gun and its components are not made to the same quality standards as other guns is using the term you are putting in peoples mouths. I believe there isnt a new thread every week saying that they are POS is because no one cares enough about them.
> 
> We get it you own one and feel a need to justify that. But because someone else gives good rational reasons for not wanting to own one himself doesn't mean he, or anyone, refered to your beloved weapon as a POS. They are cheap for a reason. Some perfer to avoid those reasons, some just dig cheap and adapt. Some have never experianced better so they know no differeance. No one called your brand a POS.
> 
> ...


I may have been the first to say "POS", but it was certainly implied by many replies. And I don't feel a need for your approval of what I own, nor do I need your validation of my purchasing one. Just like a few others who replied, I bought mine when I had a need for a handgun, and a limited budget for one. I still have it after all these years even though I've expanded my handgun collection a good bit. It might not be a beauty queen, but by God it works first time-every time, and I've never had a need to use it's lifetime warranty.

You don't believe there is a thread weekly condemning them? You live a sheltered life, and clearly don't frequent very many gun forums. Because I sure see at least a new one each week, and my time on-line is limited to pretty much weekends.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally I'm real tired of all the I hate, I love Hi point threads. 

From now on its "Please do a history search on any forum" and you will find exactly the same polar opposite opinions. The real amazing thing is how many people keep reading them or asking the same question. Sort of like politics in the US. It will never change IMO.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

stickhauler said:


> I may have been the first to say "POS", but it was certainly implied by many replies. And I don't feel a need for your approval of what I own, nor do I need your validation of my purchasing one. Just like a few others who replied, I bought mine when I had a need for a handgun, and a limited budget for one. I still have it after all these years even though I've expanded my handgun collection a good bit. It might not be a beauty queen, but by God it works first time-every time, and I've never had a need to use it's lifetime warranty.
> 
> You don't believe there is a thread weekly condemning them? You live a sheltered life, and clearly don't frequent very many gun forums. Because I sure see at least a new one each week, and my time on-line is limited to pretty much weekends.


I never gave my disapproval nor did I ever imply you needed my approval of your purchase. You do however continue to justify your purchase with every post.

I don't live a sheltered life I just don't spend my weekends looking for people I think are bashing me and my stuff so I can whine about it. I have no hate.....none...... nor am I a gun snob just because I would not buy a cheap inferior gun that obviously works on occasion and for some every time they pull that fasinatingly smooth trigger. I stand by my statment..they are cheap for a reason.

It is a sad commentary on someone who will make up what is being said at the specific time in question to justify what they think, then rely on history and other forums to justify the point being made on the one they are posting too.

RCG


----------



## mtn.shooter (Apr 5, 2010)

I am responding to this post only because not 9 months ago I registered here for the purpose of asking the same exact question. The decision to buy a handgun was just as much my wife`s idea as mine. We have had some home invasions here like everywhere and we also take it hiking as we live in mountain lion/ bear country. Like most folks, 9 months ago was a REALLY tough time to come up with cash. I went to a local gunshop w/ the intent to buy a HP 9MM. While had had one in stock, he tried to upsell me to a Ruger P-95 for $300.00. I had exactly $250.00 in cash in my pocket and that was it! I took it out laid it on the counter and said, "if you want me to buy the Ruger, this is what I have otherwise, I`ll take the High Point". I now own a Ruger P-95 that I am happy with, but I would have just as easily walked with the HP and a few extra rounds/mags. Bottom line is that either weapon has a waaaaay higher chance of saving my life than my previous home protection....a Louisville slugger and I am NOT kidding!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a write up: Hi-Point Firearms

It is a blow back pistol in large caliber so it needs a very heavy spring. The percieved recoil should be fairly significant.

My problem is that there is ugly, then there is* UGLY*, and then there is too-ugly-to-f**k, and this falls into the last catagory.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

If I needed a functional gun that i don't care whether it gets scratched or beat up looking, I would buy a Hi-point. Ugly, cheap looking, Yes. But a good gun for tackle box duty, survival kit or any other job where you wouldn't risk your (insert premium brand here). Once you get past the looks, I understand that they are accurate and reliable. They also reputedly have a great warranty and customer service. I've thought of getting one just for the heck of it. For the price, how bad can it be? You can always sell it on. People that own them seem surprisingly happy with them.


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

Most important thing when you buy any gun is to run between 300-500 target rounds and some of the hollowpoints that you will be carrying...

If you do that and there are no problems, the weapon is reliable.. I do the same with my HK's


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm a very new gun owner, and when I was shopping about a month ago I asked about Hi-Point (because they're cheap) at a large local shop. They don't sell them, and they don't even allow people to bring them to their indoor range. They would turn away business just to avoid Hi-Point in any way. That was enough for me. That wasn't the only "off-brand" he mentioned they were weary about, but that one stuck in my mind as the worst.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

If Hi-Points were so good then we would all own one.:watching:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

TheReaper said:


> If Hi-Points were so good then we would all own one.:watching:


+1

That's the truth. Example: "Everyone should have at least one Glock". You never hear, "Everyone should own at least one Hi-Point". I would rather spend the $150 on ammo or a good EDC rig for my Taurus.


----------



## wiredgeorge (Nov 21, 2010)

Interesting thread. Great to hear the opinions from so many folks who have no first hand info but have "heard things"... I personally won't comment on a handgun if I don't own the model OR haven't handled/shot the thing extensively. Opinions based on rumor and hearsay are absolutely useless.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to disagree whole heartedly.....the basic premise of your agruement seems sound, however to paint with as broad a brush as you are is as much hearsay and useless as you imply conversley. I have never touched or used a Chinesse Air Wrench. Nor will I. However one of my friends who does the same type of work I do and expects similar quality in the things he buys has purchased one of the more inexpensive brands. (The brand escapes me but if I called him he would tell me it). From his experiance and knowing his criteria, I would not ever have to hold ,touch or use one to know I would be able to say the brand he bought is inferior, and that I would never recomend it to anyone serious about using tools. It even had a warantee and man was it affordable. (although it fit the coupling and went vertttttttt vertttttt when you pressed the trigger)

There are just too many other good quality tool that can be had, that I would not risk nor would I suggest anyone else risk buying one just because it cost next to nothing.............really why do you think that is? I can say with complete confidence and a high degree of authority do not buy that brand of air wrench even though I have never touched one in my life.

I have touched Hi Points and I wished I hadn't. They have a good waranty and are dirt freakin cheap. That is not the critera I choose to use when I buy a weapon. 

RCG


----------



## wiredgeorge (Nov 21, 2010)

The logic of your argument escapes me... Junk air tool? The Hi-Point is a junk air tool in a pistol? Why? Because it is made in China? You have handled a Hi-Point? Why not describe the negative things you found when you cycled rounds through it. Did fail to feed? Fail to eject? Sensitive to certain ammo? Shot poor patterns? Nope, not many arguments of this sort. All the negative arguments, for the most part, have been my buddy this, or the guy at the range that... The original poster asked for FIRST hand experience with a Hi-Point. The main knock has been CHEAP. They are inexpensive but then so are Taurus, Bersa, Kel-Tec, etc. I have all of them bashed as "cheap"; "I would never trust my life". I think comments on a pistol site would be a whole lot more useful if folks would just stick to what they actually know; not what they think or have heard or somebody else told them. And the comment about the gun shop/range won't allow Hi-Points on-range? Geesh, bet you came out owning a Kimber. That is normally what they push as the profit margin would be just a tad higher I suspect. Another interesting point is that when the Kimber fails to fire, jams and won't eject NO ONE says a word otherwise they look like a spending ninny.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I was afraid my logic would escape you.........oh well.....your Kimber bashing with no specifics other then profit margin (which everyone knows is evil) is admirable; especially when compared to the lowlife Hi Point Bashing you say has no validity with out specifics except they are cheap.

This was not meant to be an arguement and it will not become one. When ever anything breaks down to money it only causes resentment. Just look at Congress. Thank God they were intellegent enough to extend the tax breaks to all Americans.

RCG


----------



## Wheezer (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm considering buying one also, I've done some research on them and realized people love to hate them. So I look on youtube and watched a series of some guys trying to blow one up. They threw it, beat it with a hammer, ran it over with a truck, ran everything through it including black powder, hammered a 3/8 bolt in the barrel and shot it out. In the end they had to hold the bolt in with a C clamp so it wouldn't budge and finally seceded, so needless to say you should be fine with the HP. Good luck.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

For the money I'll go with a Makarov. It's not a 9x19 nato but a 9x18 soviet round ammo around and not stupid high priced.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Have you seen the inside of those things? They look like they were machined by a blind chimp with palsy. I can't believe they function, which is a tribute to their loose tolerences. Yes, I have shot them, and no they most certainly are NOT what I would call "accurate". They will put rounds in the general area where you want them, but let's not make a Bullseye match gun out of these things.

I was given a HP .380 the size of a 1911 and the weight of a similarly sized piece of depleted uranium. I duracoated it pink and we used it as a gag gift at our annual banquet, putting a UTG red dot on it and calling it "the next Open gun".

The gun is a cheap slug thrower. If that's what you want, more power to ya. If on the other hand you intend to defend yourself and your loved ones in a serious way, get a serious gun.

Dan


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

HK Dan said:


> Have you seen the inside of those things? They look like they were machined by a blind chimp with palsy. I can't believe they function, which is a tribute to their loose tolerences. Yes, I have shot them, and no they most certainly are NOT what I would call "accurate". They will put rounds in the general area where you want them, but let's not make a Bullseye match gun out of these things.
> 
> I was given a HP .380 the size of a 1911 and the weight of a similarly sized piece of depleted uranium. I duracoated it pink and we used it as a gag gift at our annual banquet, putting a UTG red dot on it and calling it "the next Open gun".
> 
> Dan


The size of the 380 is the same as the 9mm not small. As far as the weight and size it's still less than a SIG P229.

Genitron.com: Comparing 2 Guns|CF-380|P229|

Must have been fun putting a red dot on it since it does not have a rail.

"accurate" is the person shooting the gun with practice IMO.

To each his own.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Mounting a red dot to a Hi Point would be pretty easy especially if you didnt plan to shot it. Tap a weaver rail into the top of the slide.........put it on.

Practice with a gun will make you more accurate with that gun. But it will never make a gun that is less accurate by nature equal to one that is inherantly more accurate. 

I don't know about the accuracy of the .380 Hi Point but if it is as accurate as the tolerances of it assembly it could possibly have moments of accuarcy.

RCG


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you! That gun will never be fired again (it could be), but let's face it--it's pink and it's ugly. To say that it weights less than a Sig isn't giving much credit. Sigs are HEAVY.

Finally "Accurate" isn't necessarily the person shooting the gun. You're assuming the gun can outshoot the shooter. This one can't. These are short lived pot metal guns and should be looked at with the same level of disdain as styrofoam cups compared to fine china.


----------



## DonW (May 2, 2012)

*Hi-Point reliability*

I bought a Hi-Point .380 from a local pawn shop nine years ago for $70.00. My daughter and I took it to the range every Thursday while she was being home-schooled. It seems the vote for ugly is as consistant as is my vote for reliability. I've never had any failures to fire that were the gun's fault. The barrel, on our model was fixed and if the sights weren't changed, the point of impact only changed because of the variety of ammunition I used. My point is this: If this firearm was being used to rob my family at gun point, I have no doubt that it will fire with every squeeze of the trigger. I bought this one so it will never be used in this scenerio. My family is important to me, so I buy the best I can afford. I also practice as much as possible to prove to myself that my purchase was adaquate. If you are questioning the ability of a Hi-Point pistol to fire accurately, practice, . . . practice, . . . practice, you will answer your own questions reliably with first person facts.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

DonW said:


> I bought a Hi-Point .380 from a local pawn shop nine years ago for $70.00. My daughter and I took it to the range every Thursday while she was being home-schooled. It seems the vote for ugly is as consistant as is my vote for reliability. I've never had any failures to fire that were the gun's fault. The barrel, on our model was fixed and if the sights weren't changed, the point of impact only changed because of the variety of ammunition I used. My point is this: If this firearm was being used to rob my family at gun point, I have no doubt that it will fire with every squeeze of the trigger. I bought this one so it will never be used in this scenerio. My family is important to me, so I buy the best I can afford. I also practice as much as possible to prove to myself that my purchase was adaquate. If you are questioning the ability of a Hi-Point pistol to fire accurately, practice, . . . practice, . . . practice, you will answer your own questions reliably with first person facts.


I have to agree 100% with this post. I have owned my .380 for at least 9 years as well and have put thousands (over 10k) rounds through it, and I bought it used. It goes bang everytime, with any type of ammo. I have heard numerous horror stories about hi point, but I do not have any. Matter of fact, it is sometimes my concealed carry.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I bought a hipoint with the intent to fix it up. I wanted to paint it and do little "hopup" things to it that i had seen on youtube videos and on the hipoint forum.

SHelled out $215. for the gun and a 10 round mag. Got it home and checked it all out found the feed ramp was painted. Looking back at my other semi autos none of them had a painted feed ramp. In my mind this is an over spray from the factory cheap build quality maybe?

SO i begin to polisht eh barrel and the feed ramp. I get it to a pretty good shine









put it all back together head to the range and fire a little over a box of shells threw it. It didnt have any issues i was pretty happy with it other then the recoil was a tad harsh for a 9mm i felt. All plastic grip and frame cant expect much.

I tear it all down and clean it and all my work has gone out the window.









After just over 50 rounds and the feed ramp looks like i took a hammer to it!









I think the paint was a protective finish of some sort. The barrel is steel but the ejection port and the feed ramp are pot metal. So soft that the lead from the round actually dents the feed ramp! and the brass looks as if it took BIG huge gouges from it as well.

So what have i learned? when this goes back im not going to remove the factory paint. I think its part of the design of the gun!


----------



## mmkkpro (Mar 14, 2013)

I will give you a little feedback on hi point,I own a jhp have for couple years,it has been dependable,reliable,and is affordable.I also own a colt NMGC,and I shoot my hi point much more often,i like the feel of it,the warranty is unmatched in the industry,its made in america that means something to me.Ive kept it clean and have no problems to report to this point after approx.800 rounds through it,ive shot ball,hollow point,wad cutter,no faliure to feed,no lock ups,ya pull the trigger it goes boom,and I dare say its every bit if not more accurate than my colt.The barrel is made onto the frame it doesnt flop around I think that helps its accuracy,for the money they cant be beat in my own experence,every manufacturer has had a lemon or two leave the shop,agian based on my personal usage of a hi point cant say anything bad about ig,i am a stone mason for 32 years so the weight of it doesnt bother me,it looks intimidating,main thing is to maintain it regularly,im taking a ccw course this weekend dont know if I will carry it or not,but it has its place by my side,never shot the 9mm ive heard good and bad,so in my opinion its not expensive and it does what its suppose to do.I hope this helps you personal experence is priceless.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

Paint does not prevent dents, dings or gouging of the ramp


----------



## grabo172 (Jan 29, 2013)

I actually just got rid of my C9 today...

My opinion, it is a decent gun that fills a niche. The niche is an inexpensive firearm for those who can't afford something much more than $300 (mine was $160 new a few years back)

I bought it a few years ago when I needed a sidearm for a hunting trip in Mountain lion country. I didn't have much money, so Hi Point fit the situation. 

It fires well, only have had a few failures (I accredit those mostly to user error and not so great ammo). It was accurate as any handgun I've shot and its weight made for a manageable recoil.

I sold it because my financial situation is much better now and I have replaced it with a Nano, Sig P938, and a 24/7 G2. I figured I'd let it go to someone who needs an affordable firearm as I did a few years back.


----------



## valent (Mar 18, 2013)

At this time Zastava Tokarevs in 9 and 7.62 are selling under $300. All steel military grade weapon, much more reliable than Hi-Point, 10 round capacity, very thin
and concealable.


----------



## MCMAR (Feb 13, 2014)

kg333 said:


> Hi-Point Firearms are not generally well thought of, although they have some staunch supporters. If you need to save money, I'd recommend going used or surplus. For a similar price range ($220), I ended up going with a surplus CZ-82; I've been pretty happy with it overall. If I'd had about $400-500 to spend, I probably would have been looking around for one of the Gen 3 Glock 19s. Just make sure you do your homework on the guns you look at, and you should be fine.
> 
> KG


You went with a used foreign made gun that could prove costly to get parts for...if you can find any. And no warranty...what you get is what you get and I am glad that you are overall happy with. For about $125 you could have purchased a new 380 caliber handgun that has a lifetime unlimited warranty. In stead of buying something could have problems that could difficult to take care of why not get something that is brand new and has a lifetime warranty..


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey. if its all you can afford, its better than inserting the bullets manually. Other than that, save your pennies and buy a real gun. These will NOT be handed down to your grandchildren, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## HiPoint (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello!

Here is my story with HiPoint C9, 9mm pistol. Bought it about 5 years ago, it was my first handgun! I am accational shooter, may be ones a month. Has always problems with feeding! Read lots of internet info how to make it better: polish feed ramp, disassemble magazine and polish inside, adjust lips on a mag. It helped, may be 10%, NO MORE!!!! And I used different types of ammo. I mean 5 years of frustration. HERE IS WHAT HELPED ME! Ones, I run out of ammo while shooting in a ranch. I bought theirs ammo. And guess what, I had no issues shooting additional 50 rounds after 100 with ammo i had before. I couldn't believe it. I have heard it helps but... It was ammo from freedommunition. This is an ammo of my choice NOW. I am not sure how it will work on your gun but it works on mine. 3000 rounds so far with no malfunctions! Stop wasting your time on adjusting it. Now I am not polishing the ramp any more, just wiping it down. Safe your time, buy different ammo and see how it performs. 9mm new from freedommunition works for me. Good luck and safe shooting from CA.


----------

